# Green stocks are heating up fast...



## ozewolf (23 May 2008)

hi all,

looking for alternative energy listings australia.
please note that the US market in same is running hot (up to 400%+ over 12 month in some).
appreciate solid feedback.

many thanks
ozewolf


----------



## michael_selway (23 May 2008)

ozewolf said:


> hi all,
> 
> looking for alternative energy listings australia.
> please note that the US market in same is running hot (up to 400%+ over 12 month in some).
> ...




Can you please name any "green" stocks on the ASX

thx

MS


----------



## bennib0i (24 May 2008)

michael_selway said:


> Can you please name any "green" stocks on the ASX
> 
> thx
> 
> MS




GDY - geodynamics deals with 'hot rocks'. Aims to provide transmission free energy in the near future. Check them out. Their projects are very interesting and is backed by origin energy (am i right bout this one guyz?)


----------



## long$$ (24 May 2008)

bennib0i said:


> GDY - geodynamics deals with 'hot rocks'. Aims to provide transmission free energy in the near future. Check them out. Their projects are very interesting and is backed by origin energy (am i right bout this one guyz?)




benni
Other geothermal energy stocks with GDY are, with yesterday's close:
Code	Bid	Offer	Last	Change	%	Open	High	Low	
GDY
	1.620	1.640	1.620	-0.030	-1.820	1.650	1.650	1.615	

GHT
	0.700	0.760	0.760	0.010	1.330	0.815	0.815	0.760	

GRK
	0.095	0.098	0.098	0.005	5.380	0.093	0.100	0.090	

PTR
	0.880	0.890	0.900	0.020	2.270	0.890	0.900	0.890	

TEY
	0.495	0.560	0.495	-0.035	-6.600	0.510	0.520	0.490	

ADY
	0.185	0.190	0.190	0.005	2.700	0.190	0.200	0.185	


	Some nice pluses there for a red day


----------



## nioka (24 May 2008)

I hold three stocks I consider green.

1. TEY. They have a market cap of only $20m and an SP of around 50c. They have reported exploration success in looking for hot rock. They are located handy to Adelaide and beside a power grid. They have other interests in an area near Lake Torrens. Allready showing me a 60% return in only a few weeks but I intend to hold.

2.GRK. A market cap of only $10 and an SP around 10c. They are prospecting with some success at Olympic dam. They are cooperating with BHP in the area. BHP are large power users at Olympic dam. They also have leases in the Cooper basin and have applied for further leases near Perth.

3.ESI. A market cap or $38m. They have a patented process for treating brown coal for it to burn more efficiently and cleaner. They have a pilot plant running successfully. The plant is near Victoria's power generation using the brown coal and is one of the worst carbon emmitters in Aust. Their process is probably saleable worldwide.

  I don't hold GDY. They have a market cap of around $340m and an SP around $1.60. For some reason Woodside sold out their holding recently. That was one reason to put me off.

I'm slightly in the red with ESI and only just in the green with GRK but I will hold them for some time yet to see what happens with hot rock and carbon credits.


----------



## unit (27 May 2008)

PPY - makes raw paper out of banana tree trunks, not commercial yet and very little volume but great product, worth putting on a 'green' watchlist.
more info on their site:
http://www.papyrusaustralia.com.au/aspx/home.aspx

Geothermals:
TEY,
GDY,
PAX,
PTR,
GRK,
EDE - Terratherma is likely to be spun off from EDE
and a few more on the ASX

solar:
DYE 

solar tower:
EVM -unfortunately this isnt going too good when I last checked, great concept, but not much interest.

Wind:
WHN - Wind and hydrogen plant, the hydrogen provides the backup for the wind. not running yet as far as i know

Hydrogen and Natural gas blended fuels for Internal Combustion Engine:
EDE - Eden Energy
progress being made in India and a few shuttle buses at San Francisco airport soon to be running on hythane

BLG- a cleaner way to make LEDs w/out the toxic chemicals.
reactor nearly in place to make LEDs. Be good if they could get LEDs up to residential lighting brightness which they are trying very hard to do.

If I think of anymore I'll post em.
I have the underground coal gasification company MEE as a marginal green co.


----------



## arminius (27 May 2008)

unit, a small correction. the busses in san francisco are running on hythane as we speak. dont know how good they're going though. 
i firmly believe eden are potential gold. the extrapolated numbers coming out of india, and then the world, are mind numbing. a 10 yr hold for me at least.
dye made a good ann today. camo flexible solar panel. eliminates batteries for military gadgets like gps, sensors etc. some time to go yet b4 commercialisation. 
slx on the cusp of announcing new solar panel design. good efficiency.
(i own ede, dye, slx shares.) 

when carbon trading hits the global economies, and it will, look out!


----------



## ozewolf (27 May 2008)

Thanks Folks, all helps....
Please check out "green chip review" and accumulate more info.
It's a free side and informative...

Ozewolf


----------



## DavidB1 (27 May 2008)

funny that was looking for solar stocks a few weeks ago and i couldn't find any so bought into cxy,mee,glx 

have to look into some of the stock list that unit put up any ppl own some green stocks ?


----------

